# Angeln in Kroatien -Trogir



## balgenwatz (11. Juli 2013)

Hey alle zusammen!
Ich bin diesen Sommer wieder in Kroatien, genauer gesagt Trogir, und versuche seit 5 Tagen vergeblich vom Ufer aus einen Fisch zu fangen. Am 2. morgen ist meinem 3er Meps zwar ein Hornhecht gefolgt, doch ich halte es mehr für einen Zufall.
Generell gibt es auch beim Schnorcheln wenig mittelgroße Fische.
Was kann ich besser machen( hm blöde umfangreiche Frage)? Habe mich weitgehend im Internet informiert, doch leider komme ich auch damit nicht weiter :/
Vielen, Vielen Dank für Alle Antworten!!
Komme einfach nicht weiter, frustrierend..  :c


----------



## kawarider (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien -Trogir*

Hi 
ich habe in Kroatien mit Meerforellenblinker schon ein paar Hornhechte gefangen. Vorteil ist das man sie sehr weit auswerfen kann.

Ansonsten würde ich es mal im Hafen mit Schwimmer probieren

gruß Flo


----------



## balgenwatz (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien -Trogir*

Hey, danke erst mal für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich habe beim Schnorcheln an einem anderen Teil von Kroatien bereits 3 große Hornhecht Schwärme lokalisiert. Hier ist dies noch nicht der Fall. Ist s nicht so, dass Hornhechte meist nur in größeren Schwärmen vorkommen und man Pech gehabt hat, wenn ein solcher Schwarm halt eben nicht am Ufer entlangzieht?


----------



## glavoc (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien -Trogir*

hallo,
vergesse schnell den Spinner am Meer...sie folgen neugierig (bestenfalls).
Wobbler, Jigs, Abu Toby o.ä....oder einfach einen lebenden Gavun/Ährenfisch anködern  & an freier Leine raustreiben lassen...wetten du fängst  ?
Auch noch möglich: Fischfetzen anködern, rauswerfen (Wasserkugel oder so), und einholen...
LG und viel Erfolg


----------



## balgenwatz (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien -Trogir*

Hey, danke für den Tipp!
nur da wären wir auch schon beim 2. Problem xD hier kann man nicht einmal Köderfische fangen!Die Fische gehen nicht mal auf Schneckenfleisch!
Werde es an einer Fischtheke probieren.. Aber meinst du wirklich, dass ich etwas fangen werde, wenn man am Ufer selbst nur sehr wenige Fische antrifft?
Dankee


----------



## glavoc (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien -Trogir*

...also, wenn Hornhechte/Iglica vor Ort ist, fängst du ihn auch..(früher oder später). Warum denn nur auf Hornhecht?...Tip: Suchfunktion von Anglerboard nutzen 
LG


----------



## balgenwatz (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien -Trogir*

Hm, ich werde es jetzt im Hafen versuchen..
Die Fische ziehen sich zu dieser jahreszeit doch auch in tiefere Gewässer zurück (?)


----------



## glavoc (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien -Trogir*

Nö, das tun sie im späten Herbst und kaltem Winter ...also Dez./Jan, Feb...
Versuch vor Sonnenauf-oder 2 Stund. vor bis eine, zwei Stunden nach Sonnenaufgang -und dann wieder Spätnachmittags  bis 2,3 Std. nach Sonnenuntergang mal auf Grund zu fischen ...Wie angelst du den überhaupt...also ausser auf Hornhechte...Wenn du nur Spinnfischen tust, hier mal ein kleiner Artkel:
http://www.petri-heil.ch/magazin/an...t/browse/2/article/9/leichtes-mee-101682.html
LG


----------



## pasmanac (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien -Trogir*

Suche Dir schnorchelnder Weise eine Stelle mit Seeigeln, klopfe mit einem kleineren Stein auf einen grossen Stein oder Fels unter Wasser (ordentlich Lärm machen), dann zerstosse mit dem kleinen Stein einen Seeigel, entferne Dich ein klein wenig (gute Sichtweite) und beobachte was für Fische kommen.
Den Vorgang mit weiteren Seeigeln wiederholen, spätestens nach dem 4.-6. Seeigel solltest Du einen kleinen Überblick über die UW-Bevölkerung haben.

Benutzt Du beim Spinnen Stahlvorfächer ??


----------



## glavoc (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien -Trogir*

Guter Tip von Pasmanac. Wenn du auf Grund angeln willst, Tiroler Hölzchen mit 20-60 gr. Blei auf deine Monofile (mind. 0,35), dann einen Wirbel anknoten, und an den machst du ein FC- oder Monovorfach von etwa 60cm Länge mit einem schönen scharfen mittleren Haken. Denn beköderst du mit Naturköder deiner Wahl...auf gemischten Grund (Steine, Felsen und Sandflächen) auslegen/auswerfen...Freilauf oder Bügel offen...Warten 
Wenn du einen Kescher hast bereitlegen...abstand deiner Montage zum Ufer mindestens 20 m ...
so würde ich zumindest vorgehen...

Dir vel Glück!!!


----------



## balgenwatz (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien -Trogir*

Danke erstmal für die vielen Tipps!
Ich habe es heute mal mit Muschelfleisch im Hafen probiert, habe allerdings keine gute Stelle erwischt :/
@glavoc: An meinem Hausstrand scheint nicht viel los zu sein, meinst du, es lohnt sich auch hier auf Grund zu angeln? 
Ist es eine gute Idee eine 60-80 Gramm-Pose mit Drilling und Köfi auszuwerfen?(Köfi ist tot)
Ach ja, ich angle mit Stahlvorfach

Und noch mal VIELEN DANK für die Tipps, kann hier wirklich jeden Rat gebrauchen ):


----------



## glavoc (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien -Trogir*

also vom Strand angel ich eigentl. fast niemals...such dir lieber eine Landspitze oder ähnlich markante Strukturen (steile Felsen u.ä.) -- und angel bitte nicht mit Stahlvorfach 
Posenangeln am Meer? - hab da kaum Erfahrung mit...wenn, eher mit Luftballon 
Die meisten Küstennahen Fische finden sich in Grundnähe...Hänger vermeidest du mit Stabblei oder besser dem T.Hölzel ...wenn du doch mal einen Hänger hast, kannst du ihn schnorchelnderweise lösen.
Im Hafen fischen nur Kinder & aus dem Hinterland stammende (Vlah) Leute sowie Touristen  - zudem mittlerweile auch meist verboten...
Vergesse bitte den Strand...zu viel los...wenn überhaupt, kannst du da nachts und in der Dämmerung angeln oder ganz ganz früh morgens...ansonsten musst du dahin wo Ruhe ist...oder viel Nachts angeln...
Drillinge benutze ich hier kaum - findest du nur an meinen Wobblern...
Los, befolge die Ratschläge und fang nun endlich mal!! Denke, alle hier drücken dir die Daumen...Tight Lines und so...:m
LG
#h


----------



## balgenwatz (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien -Trogir*

Danke
Gewissermaßen sitze ich hier "fest". Typischer Familienurlaub, keiner angelt außer ich :/
Auto? Fehlanzeige; 17 Jahre alt
An unserem Strand ist nichts los, weils wie gesagt ein Hausstrand ist 
Mit der Hafenangelei hast du wohlt recht:/
Habe nur keine Ahnung, wie ich ohne Boot/Auto zu einer schönen Stelle gelangen soll ):
Wenn ich von unserem Strand 20 Meter auswerfe, ist das Wasser bereits so tief, dass man den Grund nicht mehr sehen kann. Dort hatte ich dann auhc schon 2 Hänger :/
Ich denke das Sinnvollste für mich wäre, auch wenn's bitter ist, weiter am Haus zu probieren oder mich abends mit dem Hafen zu begnügen..

Danke speziell dir glavoc, dass du dich wirklich reindenkst! Find ich echt super, ich meine Du kennst mich ja nicht!
DANKE


----------

